# Biscuits, discuss!



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Probably my biggest vice, they will probably be the death of me!

I bloody love biscuits, far too much. Why is that such a bad thing? Well, I can’t stop eating them! ‘Hmmm, a nice packet of milk chocolate digees, yum. I’ll just have 2 or 3’……..YEAH RIGHT! 

I just gotta smash the lot. It needs to stop though, I’m eating too much lately!

Milk choc digestives
Choc chip cookies
Sports Biscuits
Malted Milk
Plain digestive
Even Rich Tea!
I could go on

Anyone else struggle with a similar biccie problem?!!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Custard creams, digestives or hob nobs. Got to say if it wasn't for my wife monitoring me I'd eat packets of them in one go!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Tunnocks caramel wafer.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't have them in the house for this very reason. However, if I did it's got to be chocolate digestives.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Chocolate hobnobs and a tea. One of the few pleasures I have left. Don't leave a pack nearby, etiquette goes out the window. Follow the crumbs to a sweaty, dodgy looking, probably dozing, ( and dozy,) Brummie.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Tunnocks caramel wafers 
Or and this has been a massive eye opener, these are deadly, you have to murder the packet.
Aldi https://groceries.aldi.co.uk/en-GB/...ter-salted-caramel-cookies-200g/4088600218175


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

+1 for Tunnocks caramel wafers.

Also these are irresistible https://www.ocado.com/products/m-s-pistachio-almond-cookies-514620011


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Why did they stop chocolate rich tea….


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Choccy hobnobs and got a soft spot for custard creams 

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

We have so many in our house, way more than I could list but I go for......
Dark Chocolate Digestives
Jammie Dodger's
Bourbons
Shortbread rounds
Pickup!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Get buying everyone. 

The industry is on its backside at the moment with large factory closures and mass redundancies. My company currently has an extra 8 large warehouses full of biscuits and cake and production lines have had to be shut down due to the massive overstocks.
Couldn't keep up with demand a year ago, working 60 to 70 hrs a week now we are counting the bull rushes.

Fig rolls are my weakness, oh and jaffa cakes but they are cakes, not biscuits. Mcvities went to court at great expense to prove this as biscuits are taxed higher than cake.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Milk Chocolate Digestives - could eat these endlessly 
Plain Digestives
Tunnocks Caramel Wafers
Cow Biscuits
Custard Creams (get sickly after a few though)
Jammy Dodgers

Mmm  might have to replenish the cupboards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How are your blood sugar levels? I’d be careful as it’ll catch up with you eventually. I’m partial to a biscuit or two but that’s my lot.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

As soulboy says above, this is terrible for your health, and builds over time until you're insulin resistant and then diabetic.

I've made huge lifestyle changes in since Feb and lost 23kg (lost the weight in the first 4 months). Insulin is the enemy of good health, and processed carbs are the easiest way to produce it.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

RS3 said:


> Fig rolls are my weakness….


When a teenager, I once ate either two or three entire packs of fig roll in an afternoon. That's not an experiment I'd repeat, even forty years later! As this is not Gentlemen's Club section of the forum, I shall spare readers the graphic details…

I'm a demon for biscuits, so we tend not to have them in the house, although my wife has found the sugar-free Gulon brand, from Spain, I think. These are remarkably good quality, but it's a bit like alcohol-free beer, just wrong..

Peter


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Tunnocks caramel wafer.


Yes! These and hobnobs


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

In a strange bit of synchronicity, I drove past the Mcvities factory in Park Royal today. I’d assumed, like Guinness, that they’d moved out ages ago. Delighted to see some large scale manufacturing still underway in London.

Peter


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Fentum said:


> In a strange bit of synchronicity, I drove past the Mcvities factory in Park Royal today. I'd assumed, like Guinness, that they'd moved out ages ago. Delighted to see some large scale manufacturing still underway in London.
> 
> Peter


Its had £millions of development in the last few years. Not that many working there anymore due to automation. It is strange they haven't moved out of London given the fact all of the product goes straight up to their Ashby warehouse - logistical nightmare.
McVities are just in the process of closing their Glasgow factory - massive blow to the locals. They own several inner city manufacturing sites which I would expect will get closed eventually in favour of a "super site" in the midlands. Inner city sites are worth a fortune to developers.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Chocolate Malted milk's I love them but limit myself to maybe a pack every 3-4 months and thats about it


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Jammy Dodgers and custard creams for me


----------

